# RCS?



## Edward Campbell (17 Feb 2018)

I received this query: "I have in my possession a 1908 pattern saber used during WW1 with the unit R.C.S. on the bowl of the saber. It is my understanding that the Canadian Signal Corps did not have the Royal at that time. Can anyone in the Signals world help identify this unit. If it is not the Royal Canadian Signals what unit could it be?"

It certainly wasn't Royal Canadian Signals ... but I have no idea what it might have been.

I have asked for a photo ...

Any suggestions while I'm waiting?

Thanks to all, in advance.


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Feb 2018)

The UK Corps of Signals wasn't named the Royal Corps of Signals until the summer of 1920. So, it's not them unless the marking is post-war.


----------



## McG (17 Feb 2018)

Was there ever a Royal Cavalry School anywhere in the Commonwealth?


----------



## mariomike (17 Feb 2018)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> unit R.C.S.



If it is a unit, and not someone's initials, and possibly American, this is just a guess,

United States Revenue Cutter Service?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Revenue_Cutter_Service
Active: 31 July 1894 – 28 January 1915 

There are images of swords / sabres stamped "USRCS".
http://www.usmilitariaforum.com/forums/index.php?/topic/213455-revenue-cutter-service-swords-out-there/

There are also images of buttons stamped "RCS", for Revenue Cutter Service.


----------



## FJAG (17 Feb 2018)

MCG said:
			
		

> Was there ever a Royal Cavalry School anywhere in the Commonwealth?



I've found a Royal School of Cavalry amongst the Canadian Militia Lists of 1915 (which obviously doesn't fit).

If Royal Corps of Signals then why a cavalry sabre?

France had a Royal Cavalry School (but that doesn't help much either)

 :dunno:

 :cheers:


----------



## quadrapiper (17 Feb 2018)

FJAG said:
			
		

> If Royal Corps of Signals then why a cavalry sabre?


Didn't Signals have cavalry-ish trappings at some point, drawing on galloper heritage and more prosaic operational use of horses?


----------



## Ludoc (17 Feb 2018)

Really Cool Sabre?


----------



## Old Sweat (17 Feb 2018)

I can't add a lot, except that the 1908 cavalry sabre was British and I am not sure that any others except armies of the British Empire would have used it. The NIH (Not Invented Here) factor probably would have applied.


----------



## FJAG (17 Feb 2018)

quadrapiper said:
			
		

> Didn't Signals have cavalry-ish trappings at some point, drawing on galloper heritage and more prosaic operational use of horses?



Jimmy has wings on his feet. They didn't/don't need horses.  ;D

 :cheers:


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Feb 2018)

I think we should step back and explore a path that does not assume this sword was used by a Jimmy. I am in Arizona so I can't get into my library. A question - what do we know about the person who carried the sword - and could RCS be the initials of the owner?


----------



## mariomike (18 Feb 2018)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> - and could RCS be the initials of the owner?



I have the same question.



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> If it is a unit, and not someone's initials, and possibly American, this is just a guess,


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Feb 2018)

mariomike said:
			
		

> If it is a unit, and not someone's initials, and possibly American, this is just a guess, (remainder deleted, OS)



The weapon in question is the British 1908 cavalry sword (or sabre) carried by non-commissioned members. The US equivalent was the 1912 model, which was only issued with a saddle scabbard as it was not intended for dismounted troopers to fight with swords.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Feb 2018)

Try: Reeves Cutlass and Swords Co.

Not a Regiment: The maker's mark.

Without a picture, its hard to figure, though.


----------



## quadrapiper (18 Feb 2018)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Try: Reeves Cutlass and Swords Co.
> 
> Not a Regiment: The maker's mark.
> 
> Without a picture, its hard to figure, though.


Agreed re: pictures.

I think the usual spot for maker's marks was at the very base of the blade, on the side opposite the "proof" or "proved" stamp - could be the actual maker or an outfitter/tailor, too. If inside the bowl, could be anything without a photo!


----------

